# How much do goats cost?



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I really would love to get two goats but I am limited greatly on money. I can get them for free, seeing as I only want them for pets and eating ivy and other weeds. I can also get the housing and fencing free. 
My questions are:
How much does it cost to feed them? How about in the winter?
What other costs do I have to worry about?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Depends how your feeding 
Mine get pelit and hay all year around. 
Everyone does something different. 

Really neutra drench and vet Rx and the only meds I say you HAVE to have. I also suggest having electrolytes on hand. If I need something we go to our feed store and get it. 
Everything else I get as I need. 
I always see these lists people on here tell people what they need and I have less than a quarter of it. *shrugs* I'm in my 3rd year of goats.
But your gunna need to trim their hooves. And have really good fencing. Also have toys for them to play with or they will make a mess.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Also have a wormer on hand I just worm mine every few months and I have no problem. 
Put baking soda out too.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you! Those list had me worried. 

About how much grain does a full sized goat go through per day?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

biggest thing you should think about if you are getting them as pets... how friendly they are and if they are free of CL, CAE and Johnes Disease free herd. Free is not always cheep


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have spent a lot on mine already and still lost two. The sulmet alone was 70 dollars, I have spent a lot on feed and wormer, hoof trimmers but that is a one time purchase, nice durable feed pans, fencing, gates, gate fasteners, mineral blocks, loose minerals, probiotics, electrolytes, (I used Gatorade) brushes, I already had the little shed they stayed in, and the barn Daffodil is staying in right now. Vet visit was almost 70. I think if you do it right you should expect some expense. Just like caring for any animal. They need what they need, and they can't drive themselves to the store and get it, we have to take care of them. If we get them, that is our responsibility.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Smallfarmer said:


> Thank you! Those list had me worried.
> 
> About how much grain does a full sized goat go through per day?


I'm not sure for pets my show does get 1-2 and my show wether's get about 3


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

If you are just getting them for pets, I think wethers are the most cost affordable. Here you can get them for $60. I would also be weary of a free goat...unless you know the breeder and they are doing you a favor by giving them to you. Otherwise I would worry about what problems a "free" goat would bring...

From a feed standpoint, I was told that pet wethers only need grass hay, minerals and baking soda....


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks again. After looking up the prices of the necessities, it looks better than I had thought.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't give wether's baking soda. 
They can get pellits though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I figure $40.00 a month per goat for feed.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I agree with GoatHiker on the 40.00 feed cost per goat a month. PLUS any medications, or surprises..And believe me..>>> GOATS CAN THROW SOME SURPRISES that can get kindve EXPENSIVE sometimes. NEVER UNDER-ESTIMATE A GOAT!!!!....lol..
BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

There is no such thing as a free goat any more than there are free dogs, cats, horses or sheep. You will need to supplement their feed seasonally at least and all the time unless you have good permanent pasture. I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you aren't financially prepared for the occasional veterinary emergency and the cost of annual vaccinations it's not really fair for the goats. Home Depot sells weed eaters.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Frainkly this old guy that lives less than 1/2 a mile away his goats sit out in the pasture. The most loved goats ever. But they don't get vaccinations or medications or vet visits. He doesn't trim their hoves their in the pasture and it's the best goats live the nannies billies and kids run together all year around.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you do get "free" goats on Craigslist or somewhere else, just be very careful.... and if possible have someone goat savvy to go with you.... I would also (once you get them home) have blood drawn on them to send it in for diseases, because you don't want to start out with diseased animals. I got all my clan off of Craiglist, not free, but cheap and it's been a learning experience, because if I knew what I know know I wouldn't have picked "some" of the ones I did, but fortunately they are all disease free, and I think they are happier and healthier then when they first got here... Just a suggestion... Yes, roughly $40.00 a month per animal... That is a good estimate.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you get wethers or a billy be sure to get meat grower feed otherwise you can run into problems with bladder stones. meat grower has ammonium chloride to prevent this problem. absolutely get them tested for cl, cae and johnes.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Smallfarmer said:


> Thank you! Those list had me worried.
> 
> About how much grain does a full sized goat go through per day?


Unless mine are being milked or have babies nursing (or are being fattened up to go in the freezer).... none, at least at my farm. Just hay and browse and minerals.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I budget for 1 ton of hay per goat per year. Currently $180-230 per ton in my area.

One bag of minerals per goat per year. $20

Annual vaccinations, wormers, and misc medical. $20 (That's a rough average, it can really add up for one sick goat)

Roughly, my goats cost between $210-$270 per head, per year. With good quality forage, this could go down as hay is my number one expense.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

SCRMG said:


> I budget for 1 ton of hay per goat per year. Currently $180-230 per ton in my area.
> 
> One bag of minerals per goat per year. $20
> 
> ...


Thank you. So I'm looking at about 500-600 per year for two goats. That's pretty good.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

To clear things up. I'm not broke but I'm not rich. I'm trying to be as self sustaining as possible or at least as green as possible. I'm prepared for the high initial costs and the vet bills. I'm just trying to figure out all my costs and save some money for the unforeseen costS.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

are they dairy goats or meat goats or pets?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smallfarmer said:


> To clear things up. I'm not broke but I'm not rich. I'm trying to be as self sustaining as possible or at least as green as possible. I'm prepared for the high initial costs and the vet bills. I'm just trying to figure out all my costs and save some money for the unforeseen costS.


That is wise Good for you


----------

